#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [動物] 我家的球蟒花花

## 清溫水

花花是今年四月來到我家的一條球球，個性超溫馴，是我心中的太陽
以後可能會很常放花花的圖，他太可愛XDDD花花讓我更常用手機拍照了！
然後，致怕蛇的獸友，蛇很可愛很美麗的！









也許待繼？

----------


## 白瞳

蛇真的超可愛的wwww
好可惜我不能養寵物qwq
個性溫馴也不錯owo
我好像養寵物阿 :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## 月光銀牙

萌到爆炸，

因為我之前養過的關係，我很喜歡他們，不過我家的是逃脫大師(orz

他們夏天時會縮在水裡避暑的模樣真的超級可愛，我喜歡讓他們蜷伏在手上，帶出去溜搭

以上

----------


## 清溫水

＠白瞳　當年我也是先偷養後撓怕蛇的媽讓我養
然後，就撓好了...
想養寵物的話也能偷偷養...大推安靜的爬蟲類
但ANYWAY，最重要的是，一但養了寵物，便要對這條命負責

＠月光銀牙　QWQQQQQQ可惜...
我家的也是逃脫大師，逃過三次......

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

好.....漂亮((搖尾
敢問清溫水知道他是男的還女的(?
這隻球蟒的顏色真的很漂亮呢OWO
好像某種礦物(?
然後他長多少公分?

----------


## 清溫水

不知道呢@@雖然我老叫他衰仔XDDD他長...大約一米以上，我橫躺着量，他比我臀高，有人能告訴我怎量嗎@@

----------


## ISAACLOU

清水還不知道花花的妹紙還是漢紙啊……我來教教你吧。
通常漢紙的顏色會比妹紙鮮艷一些。
你可以看它尾巴的根部，尾巴和身體的分界是它的排洩孔。如果尾巴從那裡開始就驟然變細，恭喜!是個小蘿莉~如果那裡比較粗的話，恭喜，是個小正太~
還有，公蛇的生殖器是收在體內的。你可以試著把它翻過來 ，用手指從尾巴根部輕輕往排洩孔的方向推。如果是公的，可以把它生殖器推出來（此方法不能用于幼蛇，不然小蛇會拒食，影響發育）。
這是我知道的方法，希望對你有用。如果你不放心的話可以去查百科（我怕記錯……）。

----------


## 傑克

突然覺得你家花花捲成一坨的樣子還蠻可愛的=W=
其實我還蠻好奇蛇摸起來是甚麼感覺。聽說滑滑的，是真的嗎?
=====================================
話說我之前看過一群人把一隻巨蟒拉直，然後用皮尺量牠的長度，過這好像不適用於你家花花呢=W=

----------


## 清溫水

@ISAACLOU 

我去看了！其實我用過很多方法去檢測，測到最後都是漢子，不過我還是不太確定，畢竟甚麼方法都會有其誤差。
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

@傑克

很可愛吧！的確是滑滑的。睡着跟醒着的觸感不一樣，睡着肌肉放松，摸起來很軟，還會隨你摸過的地方收縮XDD
醒着是軟中帶硬，摸起來像小腿吧XDDD

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  阿清：

      花花真的好可愛喔！！！ :wuffer_thpt: 不過更吸引本狼的是報紙上的標題！！！本狼還是別再就此嗥下去，要不然不僅離題可能還會又扯到政治。

      本狼記得青燦之前也照顧過小龍，是她還在讀師大附中時的事情；當時她不慎被雪花王小龍咬到，結果得施打破傷風疫苗並且修養的時候還更不舒服。她將這件事畫成一幅漫畫，本狼認為阿清應該會對此很有興趣！！！

      期待阿清未來能發表更多關於花花的照片唷！！！祝福他身體健康！！！

      【青燦的有趣小龍漫畫《小龍咬》！！！】：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/53...8E%8B%E8%9B%87

                                                                               北極凍狼    斯冰菊    新年首則回覆

                                                                                    狼版13年元月3日    19:22

----------


## 清溫水

＠斯冰菊


花花是我的親兒子當然可愛了（驕傲）為甚麼要留意標題XDDD重點誤啦
看來青燦照顧的小龍應該是王蛇，王蛇是一種較球蟒兇猛的品種（看名子也知道了）
不過性情的話倒真的是個體的分別，我當初挑的時候有兩條小球，我挑了一條不會SI~~的
他就是花花了XDD真沒挑錯，花花超溫馴的！

我還有很多照片沒發上來XDD放心期待吧！
我當然會好好照顧花花讓他身體健康的成長XD他是我親兒子

----------

